# Hydroponic NPK, can be used for planted tank??



## Loges (May 9, 2011)

Hi to all,

This is my first post here, been lingering for quite some time and reading alot.

In my pursue of going EI method, i was trying to source for KH2PO4, seems very difficult to get in Malaysia.

And i stumbled upon this product called greeneden, it's a local hydroponic fertilizer, extremely cheap... and they have given the composition of the product as below. Was wondering can this be diluted and be dosed for my 15USg, high light, pressurized Co2, heavily planted tank?? Composition as below;


GREENEDEN by Logesh79, on Flickr


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Can your get K2HPO4 or Seachem's Flourish Phosphorus or Botanica Phos+ or Fleet Enema? Na2HPO4 or NaH2PO4 may work too.

I can't help with your all-in-one mix.


----------



## Formzero (May 10, 2011)

we have these at our local agrivet supply stores too..was wondering if this would do, and yeah its very cheap. havent seen some post with this types of fertilizers in the forums somehow. if anyone knows about this 14-14-14 fertilizers, please let us know..thanks.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

When you're looking at a fertilizer, IMHO, there are two things you need to look at w/ regards to using in an aquarium: (1) The Fe species and, more importantly, (2) the type of nitrogen. 

The Fe species needs to be in a chelated form like Fe(EDTA) or Fe(DPTA) or Fe(gluconate). If the Fe is not present in a chelated form, like FeSO4, then the Fe species is unstable in solution and people have reported bad results using it as an Fe source. 

As for the Nitrogen source, the nitrogen *should* be the less toxic nitrate form (NO3-). I would be hesitant to use a fertilizer w/ any of the other nitrogen forms like Urea (NH2CONH2), guanidine, and especially ammonium (NH4+). Ammonium, which exists in equilibrium in solution w/ ammonia, is toxic in large quantities to aquatic life. Fertilizers for terrestrial plants often times use ammonium nitrate (NH4NO3) as the nitrogen source; I would not use these types of fertilizers in an aquarium. 

I tried looking up the product online, but was not able to find what they used as the source for each of the elements. Most products list that on the package. Maybe you could find that out and post a picture from the list of ingredients? 

DISCLAIMER - I have no personal experience using a terrestrial plant fertilizer in a planted aquarium; This is just what I've read online and from other people's accounts.


----------



## ray-the-pilot (May 14, 2008)

Formzero said:


> we have these at our local agrivet supply stores too..was wondering if this would do, and yeah its very cheap. havent seen some post with this types of fertilizers in the forums somehow. if anyone knows about this 14-14-14 fertilizers, please let us know..thanks.


Well, I have no clue about using this fert. but I do have three questions.
1. The ratio of KPN is not 14-14-14. It has to be something like 20-9-24, which is OK.
2. What is the form of N? If it is not NO3- it is probably toxic to fish and inverts.
3. What is the form of Fe. It should be a chelated Fe. Also the Fe level is too low and you will probably need and an additional Fe supplement.


----------

